# Lighting ckt in same conduit as power?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

paul_arc said:


> Hey guys, im having a brain fart here. Can a lighting circuit be run in the same conduit as the power for outlets? Both are same voltages and coming from same panel.


They certainly can.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

:001_huh:

:blink:

:yes:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bulldog1 said:


> :001_huh:
> 
> :blink:
> 
> :yes:


Youre going to get banned for this post.


----------



## paul_arc (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you very much, It gets confusing coming from very strict jobs that go way above the NEC to just your standard commercial projects :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Gawd, I hope so.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

to the op, i think i know what you're getting at. sometimes it is tempting to treat tandem stiplights as a raceway and pull unrelated power circuits through them to feed other things downstream but that is a no go


----------



## paul_arc (Mar 31, 2009)

D-Bo said:


> to the op, i think i know what you're getting at. sometimes it is tempting to treat tandem stiplights as a raceway and pull unrelated power circuits through them to feed other things downstream but that is a no go


Nope, not talking about using the lights as a raceway. Just trying to consolidate home run conduits to panel that is 300' away.
Thanks though


----------



## 617danny (Mar 16, 2012)

Everyone has a brain fart now and again


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

617danny said:


> Everyone has a brain fart now and again


Yea but my farts don't stink :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

troublemaker1701 said:


> Yea but my farts don't stink :laughing:


Yeah but they could get you shot....:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

paul_arc said:


> Hey guys, im having a brain fart here. Can a lighting circuit be run in the same conduit as the power for outlets? Both are same voltages and coming from same panel.


In general yes they can, but keep in mind that if the lighting circuits where for emergency lighting that article 700 effectively prohibits mixing those circuits with anything else.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> In general yes they can, but keep in mind that if the lighting circuits where for emergency lighting that article 700 effectively prohibits mixing those circuits with anything else.


Is it code to put a 5-15R on the same circuit as exit signs?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Is it code to put a 5-15R on the same circuit as exit signs?


What is supplying the exit sign?

Is it a self contained exit sign?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> What is supplying the exit sign?
> 
> Is it a self contained exit sign?


Self contained exit sign, battery backups on them all. They didnt all work, but thats besids the point.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Self contained exit sign, battery backups on them all. They didnt all work, but thats besids the point.


You can add a receptacle to a circuit supplying a self contaianed unit.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

paul_arc said:


> Hey guys, im having a brain fart here. Can a lighting circuit be run in the same conduit as the power for outlets? Both are same voltages and coming from same panel.


Most of the time yes..:thumbsup:


----------



## g_core18 (May 2, 2009)

Make sure you put some sunscreen on the power conductors.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

D-Bo said:


> to the op, i think i know what you're getting at. sometimes it is tempting to treat tandem stiplights as a raceway and pull unrelated power circuits through them to feed other things downstream but that is a no go


You are not allowed to do that?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


> You are not allowed to do that?


 Only kinda sorta. 410.64

-John


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Your gonna make me get my code book out. .


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It basically says they either gotta be listed as a raceway, or else they can support (I think) two circuits that are only feeding the connected lights themselves.

-John


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you. My code book is safely locked away in my conex.


----------

